# The Adventures of Scottbunny and Erisaurus



## ScottBunny (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey all! I wanted to share with you our webcomic: The Adventures of Scottbunny and Erisaurus. It is a comic based (mostly) off of the shenanignas that entertainers Scott and Eris get into on the convention circuit. We have been traveling the country entertaining the masses, and finally decided to bring our adorable counterparts to the world.
We hope you enjoy our comic, and we hope to see you on the road!
You can see the latest comics and performance updates here  The Adventures of ScottBunny & Erisaurus | Facebook


----------



## ScottBunny (Jan 31, 2017)

If you all have any thoughts on it, we'd love to hear.


----------

